# Curious question...



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

Im just curious to what is the smallest pleco in their adult size that I can get. i dont want a huge pleco in my tank because it poops n disrupts my plants when it moves around


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

pitbull pleco


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

bristlenose plecos also grow to just around 4 inches.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a dwarf pleco in my shrimp tank, only a couple inches long.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

what would be the best algae eater between all of them? thanx for your comments


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

best algae eater? probably the bristlenoses


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

thankx ill look into that


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> best algae eater? probably the bristlenoses


Yup. I think BNPs are hard to beat when it comes to algae.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

also clown plecos stay small


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

clown doesn't do much algae. Though bristlenose can get quite big. If you want something small and eat algae, try oto..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There was someone who suggested Ancistrus claro on another similar thread. However, I don't know any available locally.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I have both bristlenose plecos, and also I have a pitbull/rubbernose pleco. They are both small (the rubbernose seems to have stayed smaller but may not be fully grown yet), but the bristlenose do the best cleaning of algae. 

Bristlenose can be hideously cute, and rubbernose are a nice green.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

yes, i think the person who said 4 inches may be underestimating them a little. my wife has a 20 galon tank and all it has in it is a pair of blue goramis and one bn plec and hers is almost 8 inches i think, hehe. i trained her well on water changes so that tank is always well maintained, so this guy may be a little larger than most others i have seen by a inch or two. as for the alge, he keeps the tank pristine to the point that she hasto add him a alge wafer once a week or so, and a slice of cucumber or squash rubberbanded to a rock once n a while as a treat, he loves it! good luck with whatever ya choose.
Beaux


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi beaux, any chance you can post a pic? I have albino bristle nose and I got him because I've been told that it grows only to about 4". i got him really small one year ago and now he is maybe 2".


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They vary quite a bit. They have been inbred so long that some of them just don't grow. I have one which is almost 5 inches and another one that I've had 3 years that is barely 4".


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I tried clown plecos and they demolished my plants.


----------

